# MPD crash, nie chce sie polaczyc z Sonata

## wikalerys

Witam! Mam problem z MPD, kompilacja oczywiscie przebiegla bez problemu, lecz jednak gdy probuje polaczyc sie Sonata z MPD wyskakuje error

```
An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for sonata. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly. 
```

Probowalem zrestartowac MPD, ale nie przynosilo to zadnych zmian. Co ciekawe gdy /etc/init.d/mpd status zwraca mi

```
* status: crashed 
```

Moj /etc/mpd.conf >> http://268.cpaste.eu

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpal ten init skrypt z verbose albo odpal mpd recznie i wtedy podaj blad.

Narazie napisales, ze mpd nie startuje i dodales, ze sonata nie moze sie podlaczyc do mpd, ktory nie jest uruchomiony.

----------

## wikalerys

Tak pomoglo poprostu manualne odpalenie mpd, szybko poprawilem te bledy, aktualnie mpd mi startuje i dziala  :Smile: 

Lecz niestety problem polaczenia Sonaty z mpd nadal istnieje, wyswietla ten sam blad co wtedy

EDIT1 wg. mnie problem moze lezec w linijce 

```
bind_to_address       "localhost"
```

poniewaz pokazuje sie komunikat

```
Failed to bind to '127.0.0.1:6600': Address alredy in use
```

pomaga zakomentowanie tej linijki, ale polaczenie wciaz nie moze byc nawiazane

EDIT 2 wtedy killall mpd pomaga, i z root'a normalnie startuje, ale z normalnego usera zwraca cos takiego

```
deamon: cannot setgid to 65533: Operation not permitted
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro address already in use to pewnie juz jedno mpd jest odpalone i zajmuje ten port. Zamiast bawic sie skryptami i odpalalem mpd z roota odpal go z lokalnego usera, zbinduj do socketa i sie do niego podlacz sonata.

----------

## wikalerys

ok, teraz sonata normalnie łączy się z MPD, tak mi się przynajmniej zdaje, ponieważ nie pokazuje się już błąd oraz widzę muzykę z mojej bazy

Ale niestety nie mogę żadnej piosenki odtworzyć, klikam 'play' ale się od razu zatrzymuje

oto fragment tego co pokazuje mój log /var/lib/mpd/log

```
Aug 09 13:11 : output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "default": No such file or directory

Aug 09 13:11 : player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "Skillet - Comatose [2006]/01-skillet-rebirthing.mp3"

ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

Aug 09 13:11 : output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "default": No such file or directory

Aug 09 13:11 : player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "Skillet - Comatose [2006]/01-skillet-rebirthing.mp3"
```

----------

